# Not looking forward to lawn mowing



## debodun (May 1, 2020)

I get heart fibrillations just thinking about it. I have a quarter acre lot (minus the house and garage footprint). The front yard is on a slope. I bought a new walk-behind lawnmower last year that does have a self-propelling option, if I can get it started. I was think of hiring it done, but after getting estimates of $70 - $90 (I thought those estimates were for the season, but it was for every time one has to come), I figure 50¢ of gasoline and an hour of my time will get it done. All I can do is have a heart attack or stroke, then I won't have to worry about lawn mowing.


----------



## Camper6 (May 1, 2020)

debodun said:


> I get heart fibrillations just thinking about it. I have a quarter acre lot (minus the house and garage footprint). The front yard is on a slope. I bought a new walk-behind lawnmower last year that does have a self-propelling option, if I can get it started. I was think of hiring it done, but after getting estimates of $70 - $90 (I thought those estimates were for the season, but it was for every time one has to come), I figure 50¢ of gasoline and an hour of my time will get it done. All I can do is have a heart attack or stroke, then I won't have to worry about lawn mowing.


Reminds me of the good old days.  What I used to do was just cut half of the property and leave the rest for the next day.  And with a self propelled? A piece of cake.  Let the mower do the job, just walk behind.  There's only two things that can go wrong with a mower so it won't start. Either no spark or no fuel.  Easy to check.  Take the spark plug out. Attach the wire again while it's out.  Give the mower a crank. If there is a spark then the ignition is o.k.  Most of the time the mower is flooded.. So take the plug out and clean it.


----------



## Lee (May 1, 2020)

Deb, since you have the mower already, is there a neighborhood teen that might be interested in doing the lawn for money?


----------



## debodun (May 1, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> What I used to do was just cut half of the property and leave the rest for the next day.



I did that a few times last year. I usually do the front first since it is what most people see and it is the more difficult section being on a hill (just to get it over). The backyard is more level. I tried pushing it without engaging the drive, but I couldn't.


----------



## debodun (May 1, 2020)

Lee said:


> Deb, since you have the mower already, is there a neighborhood teen that might be interested in doing the lawn for money?



The woman in charge to out local senior's club was supposed to be looking into that for me since she has connections with the high school teen work program. Haven't heard anything back and that was last fall when I was looking for a leaf raker.

This is my front yard looking from the nearest corner. It doesn't look like much of a slope in the photo, but on a hot summer day, it feels like Mt. Everest:


----------



## JustBonee (May 1, 2020)

One of many things on  my long list of reasons for selling my house and moving to an apartment.  Mowing wasn't all that bad and I split it into parts,   but  I just didn't want  to deal with it anymore  ....    like so many things with a house.


----------



## debodun (May 1, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> One of many things on  my long list of reasons for selling my house and moving to an apartment.  Mowing wasn't all that bad and I split it into parts,   but  I just didn't want  to deal with it anymore  ....    like so many things with a house.


Amen to that, Bonnie. I feel exactly the same when something needs a contractor to fix or all those little indoor and outdoor jobs. Then I think that when I live in my own house, I can make my own rules, have the TV on as loud as I want when I want, eat when I want, come and go as I please. When I looked into senior housing a few years ago, I was stymied by all the rules they had.


----------



## Liberty (May 1, 2020)

debodun said:


> The woman in charge to out local senior's club was supposed to be looking into that for me since she has connections with the high school teen work program. Haven't heard anything back and that was last fall when I was looking for a leaf raker.
> 
> This is my front yard looking from the nearest corner. It doesn't look like much of a slope in the photo, but on a hot summer day, it feels like Mt. Everest:
> 
> View attachment 102238


Even the tree looks like its growing on a good size slope!


----------



## hollydolly (May 1, 2020)

debodun said:


> The woman in charge to out local senior's club was supposed to be looking into that for me since she has connections with the high school teen work program. Haven't heard anything back and that was last fall when I was looking for a leaf raker.
> 
> This is my front yard looking from the nearest corner. It doesn't look like much of a slope in the photo, but on a hot summer day, it feels like Mt. Everest:
> 
> View attachment 102238


Oh go on Deb...roll your sleeves up and get on with it, it's a piece of cake. I hate mowing too, and I have a lot more than you, and do it all the time  ( just 2 days ago in fact,)..and a bad back and a dodgy knee. into the bargain ..so if I can do it, you can too... think of that saved $90...


----------



## Lee (May 1, 2020)

Deb, about your yard slope....could you instead of going up and down the slope, instead go left to right along the slope, might make it easier.


----------



## debodun (May 1, 2020)

Lee said:


> Deb, about your yard slope....could you instead of going up and down the slope, instead go left to right along the slope, might make it easier.


Yes, I do that too, but it strains my hip on those sharp turns. Had to have a cortisone shot 2 years ago. When my dad did it, he started out mowing the perimeter, then worked inward in ever shorter squares, like a square spiral.


----------



## terry123 (May 1, 2020)

Call the lady back about the senior's club. People get busy and forget sometimes.


----------



## JustBonee (May 1, 2020)

debodun said:


> Amen to that, Bonnie. I feel exactly the same when something needs a contractor to fix or all those little indoor and outdoor jobs. Then I think that when I live in my own house, I can make my own rules, have the TV on as loud as I want when I want, eat when I want, come and go as I please. When I looked into senior housing a few years ago, I was stymied by all the rules they had.



Rules?? ..   At my senior apartments they are certainly fair and make good sense for everyone's well-being ...  like maintain the apt. in good order.  All they ask is that you  are  clean and neat,   and  they do all the rest ...  any work and repairs when needed.   

It's  not prison .... can come and go,  have visitors,  eat,   and do whatever at any hour of the day or night  -  like in a house!


----------



## Damaged Goods (May 1, 2020)

debodun said:


> I get heart fibrillations just thinking about it. I have a quarter acre lot (minus the house and garage footprint). The front yard is on a slope. I bought a new walk-behind lawnmower last year that does have a self-propelling option, if I can get it started. I was think of hiring it done, but after getting estimates of $70 - $90 (I thought those estimates were for the season, but it was for every time one has to come), I figure 50¢ of gasoline and an hour of my time will get it done. All I can do is have a heart attack or stroke, then I won't have to worry about lawn mowing.



Mowing has become close to torture thanks to a torn rotator cuff and labrum in the left shoulder, and bone-on-bone arthritis in the right hand, elbow, and shoulder.  The only way to complete the task is with the unhealthy combo of Aleve or AdVil combined with Tylenol.  And when mowing day (every 10 days) falls on a Sat. or Sun., I skip the Tylenol because those are alcohol evenings.

There're three acres on a hill along with trees to go around.  One tractor has power steering to ease the task a bit but the other doesn’t.  I like to use both each mowing session but sure wish both had power steering.  In 2016 when I purchased them, the upper extremity symptoms were tolerable and power steering wasn't really required. Also have self-propelled walk behind mowers for close work but it’s really hard to pull that starter cord.  Feel worthless and over-the-hill these days when doing tasks.


----------



## Camper6 (May 1, 2020)

debodun said:


> Yes, I do that too, but it strains my hip on those sharp turns. Had to have a cortisone shot 2 years ago. When my dad did it, he started out mowing the perimeter, then worked inward in ever shorter squares, like a square spiral.


You need some young help.  Advertise on a bulletin board.  No need to hire professionals.  If only for the front.


----------



## Pecos (May 1, 2020)

I treated myself to yard service when I turned 70 and our hot/humid summer temperatures got to me. Fortunately, my gas mower died about the same time. When I factored in the cost of a new mower, edger, and weed whacker, It just seemed that hiring someone else to do it made sense and would not cost that much more. I always hated messing with gasoline, and getting these things operational at the start of every season was a pain. The crew I have comes in every two weeks and completes everything in about 30 minutes. It is not that expensive, and to the best of my knowledge I am not going to "take it with me" anyway.

With the effects of my medical issues to contend with, I would not dream of taking up this task again.

All I have to do now is hush the dogs who seem to be particularly interested in barking at their edger.


----------



## Kaila (May 1, 2020)

Pecos said:


> to the best of my knowledge I am not going to "take it with me" anyway.



If you find out that you can, then please let us know.

And I promise to do the same, if I find out before you.


----------



## Llynn (May 1, 2020)

Lawn mowing for me is a three machine event. Walk behind mower for around the house, riding mower for the larger lawn areas, belly mower on my tractor for the orchard, fence lines and forest perimeter. Takes two days to do it all. I'm going to have to find help after my hip surgery late this month.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 2, 2020)

I moved to my current place 10 years ago.

51 acres, with the house sitting on about 7 acres of lawn and the rest wooded.  I have a tractor and it takes 4-5 hours.  After it's cut, I really enjoy living here.


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Camper6 (May 2, 2020)

Kaila said:


> If you find out that you can, then please let us know.
> 
> And I promise to do the same, if I find out before you.


I saw a Brinks Truck at the end of a funeral procession so I'm still wondering.


----------



## Em in Ohio (May 2, 2020)

Lawn mowing not an issue for me - I got help moving it out of the shed, pumped up the tires, charged the battery, added gas.  It tried to start twice.  The third time, there was an awful "clunk" underneath.  I may try to analyze this today.  For the good news, a neighbor kid has mowed it once with his giant riding mower.  He offered to do it for free, but I gave him $10.00.  My lot is much like yours, but almost a half-acre minus the house, so I know it was a real deal!


----------



## Pecos (May 2, 2020)

Llynn said:


> Lawn mowing for me is a three machine event. Walk behind mower for around the house, riding mower for the larger lawn areas, belly mower on my tractor for the orchard, fence lines and forest perimeter. Takes two days to do it all. I'm going to have to find help after my hip surgery late this month.


I would call this a mild understatement at least for the first few weeks. You may bounce back surprisingly fast and I hope you do.


----------



## johndoe (May 2, 2020)

I just did mine today. I sort of enjoy the workout sometimes but sometimes not. It's a walk behind self propelled but needs help at times since the lawn is uneven. What I do enjoy is how it looks when I am done. I bought a gas string trimmer a few years ago and it has been a pain. Apparently the carb was adjusted by the manufacturer for emmissions but certainly not for trouble free operation. I had to buy a special tool since it was made without an adjustment that could be turned with a screwdriver. I'm getting it better now. A neighbor has his done for $45 per cut so I may go that route someday.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 2, 2020)

We've only been living in our house for a little over a year. Last year we had a lawn service,but now my husband insists on doing it himself. I get soo angry because he has health issues , but he also has a hard head and won't listen to me. My daughter,her husband and both my grandson's offered to do it for him,but he refused all of them. I wish I could change his mind.


----------



## Knight (May 3, 2020)

Part of retirement planning, moving from 8 acre property with 1 acre of lawn to mow to property with desert landscape with no mowing. River stone & cactus don't need watering or fertilizer.  Feel sorry for older folks that are not as able to care for lawns like they did when younger.


----------



## Yo-Yo (May 3, 2020)

Believe it or not I have never mowed a lawn in my 75 years of life. Back in Japan that job was designated to my younger brother or if he couldn't do it my dad did it. Once I moved to California I lived in apartments for quite some time so there was no lawns to mow. Once I did move into a home, I had a service mow my lawn. Then late in life I moved East and certainly was not going to mow the lawn so once again I have a lawn service mow it.


----------



## twinkles (May 3, 2020)

before i moved in with the kids i use to cut my own grass-half acre
i didnt know anything about lawn mowers so went to lowes and got one 
i had to put it together myself-there was some tall grass in one section and i couldnt get the lawn mower thru it
my neighbor said he would raise the wheels for me-he said what i needed was a walk behind mower 
i got one and their  was no more problems i enjoyed cutting the grass and landscaping
 i did it till i was 78 then moved in with the kids 
i sure do  miss it


----------



## Don M. (May 3, 2020)

Lawn mowing is my "independence" test.  I keep about 1.5 acres mowed...using a riding mower, self propelled hand mower, and a trimmer.  To do it all nicely, takes me about 6 to 8 hours....dozens of trees....one 3 or 4 hour day for mowing, and the next for trimming.  So long as I'm physically able, I will continue to enjoy this outdoor work.  If/when it becomes a chore I can no longer handle, that will be our clue to sell this nice country property, and move to an apartment.


----------



## oldman (May 3, 2020)

debodun said:


> I get heart fibrillations just thinking about it. I have a quarter acre lot (minus the house and garage footprint). The front yard is on a slope. I bought a new walk-behind lawnmower last year that does have a self-propelling option, if I can get it started. I was think of hiring it done, but after getting estimates of $70 - $90 (I thought those estimates were for the season, but it was for every time one has to come), I figure 50¢ of gasoline and an hour of my time will get it done. All I can do is have a heart attack or stroke, then I won't have to worry about lawn mowing.


Deb——-Did you look into buying a mower with electric start? That would prevent you from having to pull the cord.


----------



## debodun (May 3, 2020)

I had one of those years ago, Never worked properly. I sold it and the buyer wanted the owners manual. I told him I'd drop it off when I found it. I did find it and when I stopped at his place, he was working on it. He threw a wrench at me and said I sold him a piece of junk.


----------



## debodun (May 4, 2020)

With rain and cool temps predited for the rest of the week, I got fresh gas this morning and the mower started on the second tug amid a cloud of white smoke. Probably to be expected after sitting idle for over 6 months. So my mowing is done for now, but this time of year the grass grows fast and will likely have to be done again in a week if we get the rain predicted.


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2020)

You go girl.... 








....but you're right it will need doing again in a week or 2..but best to keep right on top of it to prevent it being really hard work..


----------



## debodun (May 4, 2020)

The dandelions pop up overnight, also. They make the lawn look unkempt even if it's just been mowed. They are difficult to mow over, too. They have such rubbery stems that bounce back.

LOL  - that cartoon does look like me, except for the overalls and long blond hair.


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2020)

debodun said:


> The dandelions pop up overnight, also. They make the lawn look unkempt even if it's just been mowed. They are difficult to mow over, too. They have such rubbery stems that bounce back.


 We always use weedkiller on the roots of the dandelions  after winter, about a day or 2 before the first  mowing of spring  ...


----------



## debodun (May 4, 2020)

If it weren't for damndelions and creeping charlie, I wouldn't have much of a lawn.


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2020)

I tell ya... from henceforth those yeller weeds, are all gonna be known in this household as _*damndelions...*_


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Kaila (May 4, 2020)

Is that you, taken this week, @Ken N Tx   ?

You look very excited for the new Springtime, this year!


----------



## Ken N Tx (May 4, 2020)

Kaila said:


> Is that you, taken this week, @Ken N Tx   ?
> 
> You look very excited for the new Springtime, this year!


Yep....


----------



## Camper6 (May 4, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> We always use weedkiller on the roots of the dandelions  after winter, about a day or 2 before the first  mowing of spring  ...


Holly dolly. Did you know dandelions are a perennial. I always used weed killer in the fall to kill weeds. That means they won't come up in the spring. The only ones you get will be the ones that spring up from seed. Just a few. Also. Raise the mower. The roots of the grass go down as far as the tops and needs less water. It also inhibits seeds sprouting.


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Holly dolly. Did you know dandelions are a perennial. I always used weed killer in the fall to kill weeds. That means they won't come up in the spring. The only ones you get will be the ones that spring up from seed. Just a few. Also. Raise the mower. The roots of the grass go down as far as the tops and needs less water. It also inhibits seeds sprouting.


 wise words... we do raise the mower ... for the first couple of mows of the spring


----------



## debodun (May 4, 2020)

Before and after mowing (just kidding).


----------



## debodun (May 6, 2020)

Dandelions grow like weeds!


----------



## Manatee (May 10, 2020)

I handled that in 1987 when we sold our house and bought a townhouse condo.  I gave away the mower and have not missed it yet.


----------



## mike4lorie (May 10, 2020)

Curious... Can't find a student to do it for a few bucks...


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2020)

debodun said:


> I get heart fibrillations just thinking about it. I have a quarter acre lot (minus the house and garage footprint). The front yard is on a slope. I bought a new walk-behind lawnmower last year that does have a self-propelling option, if I can get it started. I was think of hiring it done, but after getting estimates of $70 - $90 (I thought those estimates were for the season, but it was for every time one has to come), I figure 50¢ of gasoline and an hour of my time will get it done. All I can do is have a heart attack or stroke, then I won't have to worry about lawn mowing.



Have you given any thought to moving?


----------



## Keesha (May 11, 2020)

I enjoy mowing however our lawn isn’t long enough to mow yet, plus we had a couple inches of snow the other day. We have a large lot so use a lawn tractor for most and a push mower for other areas. It’s an enjoyable chore for me.


----------



## debodun (May 11, 2020)

Keesha said:


> I enjoy mowing It’s an enjoyable chore for me.



Well, when you're done there, come on over to my house. LOL


----------



## debodun (May 11, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> Have you given any thought to moving?


Every day, but senior apartments are more rent that I think are reasonable to pay.


----------



## MarciKS (May 11, 2020)

Do they not posses HUD housing that's income based where you are?


----------



## debodun (May 11, 2020)

I don't qualify for HUD.


----------



## MarciKS (May 11, 2020)

Why not? We had a HUD place here where all the retirees went.


----------



## debodun (May 11, 2020)

I asked at the Midrise apartmennts which are the closest to me and they said you couldn't have an annual income of over $40K.


----------



## MarciKS (May 11, 2020)

You mean from when you were working or is that what you have a year presently?


----------



## debodun (May 11, 2020)

I mean that they do not accept tennants that have an annual income of over $40K no matter how it is obtained.


----------



## MarciKS (May 11, 2020)

You mean prior to or present either one?

Wow. I make 30,000 a yr now but not this yr. I wonder if that will affect whether I can find housing. I'm fortunate, in my duplex the landlord mows.


----------



## Keesha (May 11, 2020)

debodun said:


> Well, when you're done there, come on over to my house. LOL


Actually I ‘would’ if I lived closer but I’d be singing while mowing. Lol


----------



## debodun (May 11, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> You mean prior to or present either one?


I don't understand this question.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 11, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> You mean prior to or present either one?
> 
> Wow. I make 30,000 a yr now but not this yr. I wonder if that will affect whether I can find housing. I'm fortunate, in my duplex the landlord mows.


It's best to check with the HUD senior housing projects in your area for a definite answer.

I was told that the HUD senior housing projects where I live would accept me if my age, health, income, and assets met the criteria at the time I moved in.  If my income and or assets increased beyond the limits in the future I would not be evicted.  I would be allowed to stay but I would be charged the market rate for the unit as determined by HUD.

I've been looking for an unsubsidized senior housing complex that charges market rates and offers the range of services and amenities offered in the HUD projects but they are very scarce in my area at any price.


----------



## debodun (May 11, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I've been looking for an unsubsidized senior housing complex that charges market rates and offers the range of services and amenities offered in the HUD projects but they are very scarce in my area at any price.



Same here. However, some of them charge thousands of dollars a month for rent. I fall right through the crack - too wealthy to get in some places, not wealthy enough for the rest.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 11, 2020)

debodun said:


> Same here. However, some of them charge thousands of dollars a month for rent. I fall right through the crack - too wealthy to get in some places, not wealthy enough for the rest.


We have some of those pricey cruise ship style all-inclusive independent living communities in my area and I would consider them if my health and mobility get worse.

The missing option is a basic unsubsidized senior apartment with handicapped features and services like shopping/grocery buses, senior nutrition programs, senior social activities, etc...  We have two of these in my area that I know of and they run approx. $1,250.00/month but they have long waiting lists.

I suppose it's all about supply and demand.  

For now, I'll stay where I am.


----------



## MarciKS (May 11, 2020)

I remember when rent was super cheap. Back then the small town I lived in, the rent was $300 and below for a 1 BR. Now where I am it's almost $500 for a 1 BR. The apt is small and if I want extra room I gotta drag everything to the basement and the stairs are murder. Plus if the basement floods then everything is wrecked.


----------



## MarciKS (May 11, 2020)

debodun said:


> I don't understand this question.



I meant are they going by your yearly income from before retirement or your present income...as in are you earning that 40,000 now or are they basing that on what you made when you worked for a living.


----------



## debodun (May 12, 2020)

Present income, which for me is more than when I was working since I am now getting SSI on top of the pension which is almost what I was earning when working.


----------



## MarciKS (May 12, 2020)

Ok. I understand now. So the rates at HUD would be what a normal place would cost instead of income based. Can you still get into one at the normal rate? Did they give you a figure for that?
Have a good day Deb. I'm off to work.


----------



## debodun (May 12, 2020)

All I know is that they said I didn't meet the low income requirement. I don't know details about how HUD set the limit.


----------



## MarciKS (May 12, 2020)

too bad you couldn't just rent one at the regular rate if it wasn't too high. good luck. get your mowing done?


----------



## debodun (May 13, 2020)

I mowed a week ago Monday. Will likely need it again as soon as the snow melts.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 13, 2020)

Our son said he would come and mow the weeds for us, so far he has.  It’s better to grow weeds, they stay green despite no water, whereas grass would die.


----------

